# Puppy Food



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been feeding Sophie Nature's balance, but honestly I do not think she likes it. Does anyone else know of a great PUPPY food? I know of a lot I can try when she is older, but hse is only 3 1/2 months. Please help me!!! thanks...


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Or does anyone know of good PUPPY food recipes???


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Lisa,
I'm still feeding Boo (16 weeks) the food his breeder was giving him which is a combination of Blue Buffalo dry lamb puppy food and Blue Buffalo lamb canned - he seems to do well on it and even my 2 year old shih tzu seems to prefer it to her own food (which is Wellness Core). One of the other things I really like about the dry is that the kibble is very small pieces - perfect for their tiny little mouths and teeth.

Sandy


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

*Puppy food*

I too recommend Blue Buffalo as far as Puppy and Dog Food are concerned. I did have to switch from their food which contains the Salmon though due to the amount to protein and the weight gain on our Chrissy. I switched to Lamb and Brown Rice which she and Snuggles both eat and enjoy. Hope that this helps.


----------



## sly8190 (May 16, 2011)

I have a friend who has a Shih tzu and she feeds her the Blue Buffalo as well, and her puppy loves it!!! I get my new puppy in about a month and plan on feeding her the same thing!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Blue Buffalo is a really good food and they're doing a great job on educating the general public lately. Just be aware of how many times it's been involved in recalls. There was one back in October. I think the biggest problem is that the plant they use to manufacture their food also processes and manufactures vitamins and occasionally there is cross contamination causing too high of a vitamin count in their food...or something like that. In October it was too high amounts of Vitamin D which caused in some animals lethargy, increased drinking and urination and some vomitting. Thankfully too much vitamin D does not cause any serious health risks.


----------



## NewtoMalts (Apr 17, 2011)

We got NutriSource - smal & medium breed puppy food, Chicken & Rice formula from the breeder with our pup. She seems to like it and it 'processes' just fine if you know what I mean... We're about 1/2 way through the bag we received, so am interested for opinions on this brand both good and bad in case anyone has heard of it.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

puppys should be feed on the food the breeder has feed them on as they are use to less tummy up sets ect tina


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

I feed Pip Orijen Puppy food. It was reccomended by my vet and he seems to enjoy it. He has no tear staining and has never had an upset tummy. It is a dry food and the kibbles are good and small. I plan to carry on using orijen dog food when he gets older. Hope this helps.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi we have science plan in cyprus, she had funny coloured poo with the food we got with her but she s been fine on this but we have to soak them in warm water first as she s teething otherwise she won t eat them.


----------

